# Getting blue screen when overclocking



## Staat (Mar 12, 2012)

Ok, so I have been trying to overclock my system to 4.5GHZ and keep it stable. Every time I go to OC it, I get a blue screen error when it loads Windows. What could be causing this? 

Specs:

MSI Z77A-DG55 motherboard (This board just came out a few days ago)
-Intel i5 @2500k
-G.Skill 8GB (2x4) RAM 1600
-Radeon HD XFX 6870 Double Dissipation (dual fans) graphics card
-Cooler Master V6 GT CPU cooler
-Corsair TX850M power supply
-Corsair Force series III 60B SSD
-Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB 64mb Cache

If anybody could help, that'd be great.


----------



## Staat (Mar 12, 2012)

Can anyone help?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Are you overclocking through the BIOS or using an automatic overclock or a piece of software to do it?

have you changed any voltages?

please give any relevant info like what settings you are using.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The BSOD is telling you a component is faulty or the OC is too much. 
Your have good quality components so that would indicate the OC is the problem.
Is the 2500k not capable of accomplishing the required tasks at stock speed?


----------

